# Seems like a good price on Poly edge, opinions?



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm considering buying from this place they have the best price I've found so far, it's 1"x6"x72" for about $120. With it being 6" I should get quite a bit of wear out of it as long as it's as good as they say. I'll decide in the next week or so if I'm going to try it. The poly sounds like a great option but I'm still undecided about welding up steel with a drawback edge. Any opinions from anyone that's used poly edge on an ATV/UTV ?

http://www.garlandmfg.com/plastics/trucks.html

I'm only doing about 10-15 driveways for friends and family.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I decided to buy from this company $154 with shipping. Seems like very tough stuff, I plan on flipping the factory wear bar over, I needed a straight edge to measue the overhang.


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

I used a hard rubber 1" x 6" x 52" on my atv blade. It was pretty heavy and not cheap. More expensive now I think. Buy by the foot. Rubbercal is who I bought it from. I now have a utv.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

We haven't got any snow yet, they missed the last forecast called for 3-4" and got nothing, did you get any on that side of the state last weekend? I'll get a chance to try the poly out soon enough, I'm hoping it will be able to cut some of the hard pack almost as well as the steel edge.


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

Just around 2 inches here and roads were mostly clear. I used a push broom to clear the driveway this time.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Why did you overlap it soooo much? did it come pre-drilled? 
Looks like it is a waste of half the edge as there is no bevel on the top edge...


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Doughboy12;1879500 said:


> Why did you overlap it soooo much? did it come pre-drilled?
> Looks like it is a waste of half the edge as there is no bevel on the top edge...


It came as flat 1x6 stock, I drilled the holes and cut the bevel on my table saw (tough stuff). From everything I read about poly edges the overhang on the bottom shouldn't be much more than the thickness of the stock so once it wears I can lower it some more and have plenty to cut a bevel on the other edge and flip it.

This is the first time I've tried a poly so we'll see if I made the right choice or should have left more overhang. A lot of the info I got was from this site so it can't be wrong Thumbs Up I hope


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mike_;1879550 said:


> It came as flat 1x6 stock, I drilled the holes and cut the bevel on my table saw (tough stuff). From everything I read about poly edges the overhang on the bottom shouldn't be much more than the thickness of the stock so once it wears I can lower it some more and have plenty to cut a bevel on the other edge and flip it.
> 
> This is the first time I've tried a poly so we'll see if I made the right choice or should have left more overhang. A lot of the info I got was from this site so it can't be wrong Thumbs Up I hope


Good plan...and as always, keep us posted. 
I respond and ask questions because I don't know...just inquisitive.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I should have cut the bevel on the other side at the same time but I was thinking about ripping a couple inches off for my dad to use on his riding mower plow. We're going to see how it wears before I do that.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I have mixed feelings about the poly edge after using it on a few snows. Today it did just "ok" on concrete drives, with the rough surface and the little bit of ice before the snow they seemed hard to get the surface clean. I did a smooth blacktop drive and it cleared it completely with ease.


----------

